# [SOLVED] Unable to make conference calls



## ashish514 (Feb 28, 2012)

I tried making conference call on my samsung galaxy s5670 and on by boss's galaxy note as well. When I press merge calls, it gives a message "this call cannot be conferenced". What can be the reason?


----------

